# Online shooting competition invite from the southern AS chapter



## derwoodii (Apr 20, 2012)

All, have a crack at this bench prone scope no scope, what ever works for you. No prize just personal glory with 22 rim fire over 50 yards when you post your pictures. 


http://accurateshooter.net/pix/22targknowlimits.pdf

Here's my best with ma Ruger 77/22 and 96/22 stock guns no tweeks. The 77 has 24 cheap Pwr and the 96 with 14 Leupold using Lapua standard plus ammo that was consistent till the last shot flew high,, dam it.


----------



## MCW (Apr 20, 2012)

Not bad mate. I'm surprised at the 96/22 actually. Most .22LR lever actions I've seen have marginal accuracy at best. Not sure when I'll be able to get some shooting done but will post piccys the second I do. I just printed 10 copies 
I only have a 6x scope on my 77/22 but I reckon it'll pull about 1/2" groups at best. Probably 15-20mm at 50m with hunting stuff. It's been a long time since I've actually pulled any serious groups with it. As long as its "Minute Of Bunny Head" I've been happy but this will prove interesting


----------



## splitpost (Apr 20, 2012)

no good to me ,the only 22 rimfire i got is a stirling....................basically a POS


----------



## atvguns (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow the 40 pts one is the same size as the bullet that one may be a little hard


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 20, 2012)

> Wow the 40 pts one is the same size as the bullet that one may be a little hard



Yes it is & I couldn't do it so my score was zero. Any winners will be those who can pop a hole break line or ink with all the targets, good luck. I had my go will see how others fair. 



> Not bad mate. I'm surprised at the 96/22 actually. Most .22LR lever actions I've seen have marginal accuracy at best. Not sure when I'll be able to get some shooting done but will post piccys the second I do. I just printed 10 copies
> I only have a 6x scope on my 77/22 but I reckon it'll pull about 1/2" groups at best. Probably 15-20mm at 50m with hunting stuff. It's been a long time since I've actually pulled any serious groups with it. As long as its "Minute Of Bunny Head" I've been happy but this will prove interesting



Yeah I was pretty happy with ma little 96 it worked well that night the 77 & I thought we get closer ah well its good to have a go 

If any want a shot with center fire hey no problem fire away just tell us whats under your chin.


----------



## MCW (Apr 21, 2012)

splitpost said:


> no good to me ,the only 22 rimfire i got is a stirling....................basically a POS



My old man has a really old Stirling Model 1500 in .22 Magnum. Absolute piece of snot but actually started shooting OK once I floated and bedded it - still no CZ etc but useable at least. Dad was not happy when I basically pinched it for a weekend to accurise it. To be honest I was sick of taking him shooting and not having him hit anything


----------



## derwoodii (May 5, 2012)

Been tinkering around with ma No1 changing scopes rings bipod etc. Sighting in new gear can be a wee frustrating as was today. After 5+shots left me not clue even with son on the Bikonkers grrr one finally landed top of card, then all went sweet.





Oh thats a dollar coin and the yellow stain was spray paint can going bang, these make great fun targets.:msp_wink:


----------



## MCW (May 5, 2012)

Still hoping to get out ASAP and have a crack at these 50m targets  Good stuff there with the No 1.


----------



## MCW (May 18, 2012)

Finally got around to having a go at this Rudy. It was at 50m with my 77/22, 6 x 40 Tasco scope, and Winchester 42gn Powerpoint HP ammo. It was pretty windy and the only target we tried. I didn't resight the rifle at all but in the conditions I was relatively happy. Tracy's 19yo female old cousin had a go as well.


----------



## derwoodii (May 18, 2012)

Nice one with that scope you'ad been lucky to see much at all, & with your post opp mecharno man leg brace handicap, hope its not been getting to ichty :msp_smile: you should be the club house leader.

Good work Beth ya done real well.


----------



## MCW (May 18, 2012)

derwoodii said:


> Nice one with that scope you'ad been lucky to see much at all, & with your post opp mecharno man leg brace handicap, hope its not been getting to ichty :msp_smile: you should be the club house leader.
> 
> Good work Beth ya done real well.



The leg brace helped steady me mate  It is itchy too. I'm only wearing it for half a day now but won't tell the specialist that.
I'm also glad Beth doesn't read AS. She'd rub it in again and she's only just shutup about it...


----------

